# Croatia



## seekers (Jan 24, 2001)

I am interested to hear from members who have done a bare boat charter in Croatia-
I am considering Sept 2001-suggestions on charter companies and timing would be great.


----------



## argo (Jan 11, 2001)

I haven''t chartered in Croatia but I do know a few people who have and they rate it very VERY highly.

I would recommend that you take a look at www.sailingholidays.com
They are a well established flotilla company who now also do bareboat charters.

They have been back in Croatia for the past two years and were the first company to return following the troubles in the area.

I''ve sailed with them a few times in the Ionian. The boats are a little long in the tooth but they are extremely well prepared/maintained etc.

They really do know how to run flotillas with the best lead crews I have come accross.


----------



## zadar (Mar 16, 2001)

I am from Croatia and I have sailed my boat all over Adriatic.

I may suggest that you contact someone from attached croatian charter companies list:
http://www.hgk.hr/komora/hrv/sektori/TURIZAM/Section3c.htm
If you need recommendation, pls let me know.
September is maybe the best - good weather and not so crowded.
Bye


----------

